# Paddle Fest Gear Swap Forms for May 26-27th



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Sale and Gear Swap | CKS PaddleFest 2012

Paddle Fest has added the Used Gear Swap Registration forums to this page so you can fill out your paperwork prior to the weekend. 

*CKS* will also be hosting their annual gear swap throughout the weekend. Bring in your old gear boats and boards and sell it in the swap and upgrade into some new stuff. If your items sell, choose between a full in store credit (no commission) that never expires or cash back minus a 25% commission.


----------

